# Bolt Action Bullet Pens



## myingling (Jan 15, 2014)

Was thinkin on maybe trying to make a few of the bullet pens ,,,was wondering if any one had some info on all what I may need as far as
drill bits size ?
any cert type mandrels ? 
would I need pen press ?
where is best place to buy the kits ?

Thanks for any help


----------



## RBcarving (Jan 15, 2014)

I get all my stuff from exotic blanks. Here is a link to their bolt actions...if these are the ones youre talking about (Id start w/ chrome or gunmetal). http://www.exoticblanks.com/Bolt-Action-Pen-30-Cal-Chrome.html
Down in the description is a pdf link you can click on to get the diagram & more info.
3/8" drill bit. You can turn between centers. The bushings would be helpful, but not absolutely necessary if you are good about continuous checking with calipers. A pen press is nice, but you can get started with a vise, arbor press or even a bar clamp.
Check out IAP & Their Library for lots of info: http://www.penturners.org/


----------



## myingling (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info ill look into it

Would I need just a regular pen mandrel and the bushings ?


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 15, 2014)

myingling said:


> Thanks for the info ill look into it
> 
> Would I need just a regular pen mandrel and the bushings ?


I turn them between centers! Drill your blank with 3/8", glue the tubes in, turn the blank round, square the ends and turn the blanks down where the ends measure .466. Finish the blanks and before pressing the ends on, reverse the bolt handle to make the thing look right!! These are quick pens and a big seller. Lots of your cutoffs from other pen blanks will be long enough for these!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RBcarving (Jan 16, 2014)

Barry has that right....those "throw away" cutoffs from larger burl pieces and other projects make great single tube pens.

Brad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 16, 2014)

myingling said:


> Thanks for the info ill look into it
> 
> Would I need just a regular pen mandrel and the bushings ?


Yes you can use a reg pen mandrel with the bushings.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 16, 2014)

I TBC without bushings and use calipers. TBC also guarantees no OoR issues.
Works great for me.

Les

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## myingling (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info ,,,going to order few kits and dive into it see what happens


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 17, 2014)

What the other guys said, also ... I now use my lathe as a press. I turned a couple of pieces of delrin "mushrooms" that slip into the headstock and tailstock, with a small center dimple both sides to hold pieces more or less level when I slide the tailstock up. Then I use the tailstock ram to press the parts in. Much more control than anything else I've ever tried (and I've tried a few things -- drill press, pen press, squeeze-grip clamp, bench tail vise, wooden handscrew clamp ...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 17, 2014)

My $1.00 Pen Press.
Works great for me.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/1-PenAssemblyPressCustom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/2-PenAssemblyPressCustom.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------

